
CERN day 2 - montogeek
https://remysharp.com/2019/02/13/cern-day-2
======
saagarjha
Day 1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19143064](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19143064)

------
Kuinox
Tape based storage cost less than HDD per terabyte. Even if it's slow, it's
often used to make backups.

~~~
wazoox
And tape consume very little energy over its lifecycle compared to disks. If
you keep your archives for 10 years, energy costs add up quickly.

